# CTRL+ALT+DELETE over the vncviewer



## ccc (Aug 12, 2009)

hi

I've vncviewer installed on freeBSD 7.2 with kde-lite:
	
	



```
# pkg_info | grep vnc
vnc-4.1.3_2         Display X and Win32 desktops on remote X/Win32/Java display

# pkg_info | grep kde-lite
kde-lite-3.5.10_2   The FreeBSD release "meta-port" for (a subset of) KDE
```
Howto send CTRL+ALT+DELETE command over the vncviewer?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.realvnc.com/support/faq.html#ctrl-alt-del


----------



## ale (Aug 12, 2009)

What pressing F8?


----------



## ccc (Aug 12, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> What pressing F8?



THX, with F8 works perfectly.


----------

